# Einfach Verkettete Liste



## Xeno1987 (20. Jan 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich soll eine Einfach Verkettete Liste programmieren mit dem mir vorgegebenem Grundgerüst(s.u.).

Problem Ich bekomme zwar keine Syntax Fehler aber dafür Null Pointer Exception und ich glaube ich habs auch falsch implementiert.

Aufgabenstellung:

1. Erstellen Sie eine Klasse EinfachVerketteteListe und realisieren Sie
    damit die Schnittstelle IEinfachVerketteteListe.

2. Erstellen Sie eine Konkretisierung der abstrakten Klasse AEvkListenelement.

3. Schreiben Sie hierfür eine Testklasse EvkTest mit einer Main-Methode.
    Instanziieren Sie in der Main-Methode zun ̈chst ein Objekt der Klasse
    EinfachVerketteteListe.

4. Fügen Sie anschließend mittels zumAnfangHinzu(Object) die folgenden Ganzzahlen hinzu: 4, 7, 9, 12, 42, 4.
    Fügen Sie im Anschluss mittels zumEndeHinzu(Object) die Ganzzahlen 1337, 0, 8, 15 hinzu.

5. Löschen Sie mit Hilfe von entferne(Object) die Zahlen 4, 7, 9 und12. 
    Geben Sie die verbleibenden Zahlenwerte der Reihe nach auf der Kom-
    mandozeile aus. Beginnen Sie die Ausgabe mit dem head -Element.

Hinweis: Vergleichen Sie die Objekt-Variablen nicht mit dem doppelten Gleich-
              heitszeichen (==), sondern nutzen Sie die Methode equals(Object).


*Die vorgegebenen Klassen mit Anweisung:*


```
public interface IEinfachVerketteteListen
{
	/**
	 * Prüft, ob Nutzerdaten in der verketteten Liste vorhanden sind.
	 * 
	 * @return true, wenn ja, sonst false.
	 */
	public boolean istLeer();
	
	/**
	 * @return Liefert die Nutzerdaten aus dem head-Element der verketteten Liste.
	 */
	public Object head();
	
	/**
	 * @return Liefert neue einfach verkettete Liste mit head-Referenz auf
	 *         zweitem Listenelement.
	 */
	public IEinfachVerketteteListen tail();
	
	/**
	 * @return Gibt die Anzahl der Elemente aus der verketteten Liste zurück.
	 */
	public int gibLaenge();
	
	/**
	 * Fügt Nutzdaten an den Anfang der Liste ein.
	 * 
	 * @param nutzdaten
	 */
	public void zumAnfangHinzu(Object nutzdaten);
	
	/**
	 * Fügt Nutzdaten an das Ende der Liste ein.
	 * 
	 * @param nutzdaten
	 */
	public void zumEndeHinzu(Object nutzdaten);
	
	/**
	 * Entfernt die angegebenen Nutzdaten aus der verketteten Liste.
	 * 
	 * @param nutzdaten
	 */
	public void entferne(Object nutzdaten);
}
```


```
public abstract class AEvkListenelement 
{
	Object			nutzdaten		= null;
	AEvkListenelement	naechstesElement	= null;
	
	/**
	 * Setzt die Nutzdaten eines Listenelements.
	 * 
	 * @param element
	 */
	public abstract void setzNutzdaten(Object element);
	
	/**
	 * Setzt den Nachfolger eines Listenelements.
	 * 
	 * @param nachfolger
	 */
	public abstract void setzNaechstesElement(AEvkListenelement nachfolger);
	
	/**
	 * @return Gibt die Nutzdaten eines Listenelements zurück.
	 */
	public abstract Object gibNutzdaten();
	
	/**
	 * @return Gibt den Nachfolger eines Listenelements zurück.
	 */
	public abstract AEvkListenelement gibNaechstesElement();
}
```

*Meine Implementierung:* 


```
public class EinfachVerketteteListen implements IEinfachVerketteteListen{

	private AEvkListenelement head = null;
	
	

	public boolean istLeer(){

		if(head != null){
			return false;
		}
		return true;
	}

	public Object head(){
		//für unsere Implementierung sowieso immer Null
		return head.gibNutzdaten();
   }

	public IEinfachVerketteteListen tail(){
		
		AEvkListenelement naechstesElement = null;
	   //in unserer Implementierung fungiert head nur als "Dummy"
	   //also beginnt die Liste sowieso erst bei zweiten Element,
	   //das erste überhaupt mit Inhalt
	   //Übergabeparameter wäre 
		EinfachVerketteteListen list = new EinfachVerketteteListen();
		
		naechstesElement = list.head.gibNaechstesElement();
		return this;
	          

  	}

	public int gibLaenge(){
	   int Laenge = 0;
	   AEvkListenelement TempElement = head;
		while(TempElement.naechstesElement != null){
		Laenge++;
         TempElement = TempElement.naechstesElement;
		}
		return Laenge;
	}

	public void zumAnfangHinzu(Object nutzdaten){
		EvkListenelement NewElement = new EvkListenelement();
       NewElement.setzNutzdaten(nutzdaten);
      NewElement = (EvkListenelement) head.gibNaechstesElement();
      head.setzNaechstesElement(NewElement);
   }

	public void zumEndeHinzu(Object nutzdaten){

		AEvkListenelement TempElement = head;
		while(TempElement.naechstesElement != null){
         TempElement = TempElement.naechstesElement;
		}
		EvkListenelement NewElement = new EvkListenelement();
		NewElement.setzNutzdaten(nutzdaten);
       AEvkListenelement naechstesElement = null;
      NewElement.naechstesElement = NewElement;
	}

	public void entferne(Object nutzdaten){
		AEvkListenelement TempElement = head;
		AEvkListenelement NextElement = TempElement.naechstesElement;
		while(TempElement.naechstesElement != null){
		   if(NextElement.nutzdaten.equals(nutzdaten)) break;
         TempElement = TempElement.naechstesElement;
         NextElement = TempElement.naechstesElement;
		}
      TempElement.setzNaechstesElement(NextElement.naechstesElement);
      
	}
}
```


```
public class EvkListenelement extends AEvkListenelement {

	public void setzNutzdaten(Object element){

      nutzdaten = element;

		}
   public void setzNaechstesElement(AEvkListenelement nachfolger){
      naechstesElement = nachfolger;
   }
   
   public Object gibNutzdaten(){
      return nutzdaten;
   }
   
   public AEvkListenelement gibNaechstesElement(){
      return naechstesElement;
   }

}
```


```
public class EvkTest {
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		
		EinfachVerketteteListen liste = new EinfachVerketteteListen();
		
		
		
		liste.zumAnfangHinzu("5");
		
		System.out.println(liste);
	}

}
```

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## yyannekk (20. Jan 2012)

ich vermute mal dein head element wurde nicht erzeugt und ist noch null.
Deswegen kommt eine NullPointerException wenn du head.setzNaechstesElement(NewElement); aufrufst (in Zeile 49 von deiner Implementierung)
D.h. entweder du musst dein head element vorher initialisieren (zB im Konstruktor von deiner Liste) oder dein neues Element wird der head falls der head null ist


----------



## diggaa1984 (20. Jan 2012)

ich hab jetzt nich die implementierung genau geprüft aber hier erstmal was:

```
public void zumAnfangHinzu(Object nutzdaten){
    EvkListenelement NewElement = new EvkListenelement(); //ok, Variablennamen kleine schreiben!
    NewElement.setzNutzdaten(nutzdaten); //ok
    NewElement = (EvkListenelement) head.gibNaechstesElement(); //dein NewElement mit neuem Inhalt ist nun futsch und head == null => NullPointerException
    head.setzNaechstesElement(NewElement); 
}
```

das is inhaltlich schonma falsch, und 
	
	
	
	





```
head
```
 wird vermutlich nirgends vorher gesetzt, daher die NPE in deinem recht kurzen Beispiel. Head sollte vermutlich auf das erste hinzugefügte Element zeigen!


----------



## Xeno1987 (20. Jan 2012)

hi so richtig komme ich nicht weiter. Wie sollte ich denn jetzt vorgehen?


----------



## ARadauer (20. Jan 2012)

versuchen, das ganze mit papier und bleistifft zu lösen...


```
public void zumAnfangHinzu(Object nutzdaten){
      EvkListenelement NewElement = new EvkListenelement();
      NewElement.setzNutzdaten(nutzdaten);
      NewElement = (EvkListenelement) head.gibNaechstesElement();
      head.setzNaechstesElement(NewElement);
}
```
Beschreib mal mit eigenen worten was du da machst.. Was willst du machen?
ich will bei einer Liste von Elementen ein neues vorne einfügen...

-neues Element machen
-nächstes von heues auf head setzen
-head auf neues setzen

zb so... ungetestet

```
public void zumAnfangHinzu(Object nutzdaten){
      EvkListenelement newElement = new EvkListenelement();
      newElement.setzNutzdaten(nutzdaten);
      newElement.setNaechstesElement(head);
      head = newElement;
}
```


----------



## Xeno1987 (20. Jan 2012)

so erst mal danke für die info habs hinbekommen aber jetzt gibt leider die speicheradresse aus wenn ich element hinzufüge. Da ist irgendwas bei der klassenzuweisung schief gelaufen.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2012)

Was versuchst du denn auszugeben? Du musst dann die toString() Methode in der Klasse überschreiben.


----------



## Xeno1987 (20. Jan 2012)

also laut aufgabenstellung stand oben soll ich mehrere Zahlen am Anfand am Ende und paar raus löschen und dann alles auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben!


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2012)

Du versuchst also 
	
	
	
	





```
EinfachVerketteteListen
```
 auszugeben? Dann überschreib deren toString() Methode.


----------



## Xeno1987 (20. Jan 2012)

Ich hab jetzt in Klasse EvkListenElement geschreiben:


```
public String toString(){
		  
		  return (String) nutzdaten;
		}
```

aber ausgabe ist trotzdem die adresse!


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2012)

Dann schreib jetzt bitte endlich mal WAS genau du ausgibst. Auch gerne mit Code.


----------



## Xeno1987 (20. Jan 2012)

```
public static void main(String[] args){
		
		
		EinfachVerketteteListen list2 = new EinfachVerketteteListen();
		
		
		list2.zumAnfangHinzu(3);
		
		
		
		System.out.println(list2.toString());
	}
```


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2012)

Siehe:


EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Du versuchst also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xeno1987 (21. Jan 2012)

problem wie überschreibe ich diese methode


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jan 2012)

```
public String toString(){
return "hier der String den du ausgeben möchtest, wenn jemand deinen liste ausgibt"
}
```
das hast du doch oben schon bei deinem knoten gemacht...

oder ist die Frage, wie jetzt konkret für die liste...
wenn ich dir diese 5 Zeilen poste hätte ich dir 50% deiner aufgabe geschrieben, das willst du selbst nicht oder?


----------



## Xeno1987 (21. Jan 2012)

also ich habs jetzt anders gelöst indem ich eine methode void ausgeben geschrieben habe, klappt wunderbar nur jetzt macht die methode zumendehinzu und entferne nicht das was sie machen soll?????

erstmal meine ausgeben methode:


```
public void print(){
		
		AEvkListenelement aktuell = head;
		while (aktuell.naechstesElement != null){
			System.out.println(aktuell.gibNutzdaten());
			aktuell = aktuell.naechstesElement;
	}
```


----------



## Xeno1987 (21. Jan 2012)

????


----------

